# Hit and Miss antique power reliable power



## powertrip (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey guys, What do ya think about utilizing hit and miss engines? for things like power generation, running pumps etc. My brother collects antique power has 2 of them. One is a 3 HP 1925 Fuller Johnson and the other is 1.5 HP 1914 Fuller Johnson. 
I see many benefits...

From my understanding (talking to old guys at tractor shows) a hit and miss is just as efficient or better on lighter loads than standard engines since a hit and miss utilizes stored unused inertia energy stored in the flywheel and will fire only as much as needed vs. every stroke in a conventional engine.

Hit and miss engines are reliable, simple and durable. The 1925 is all original never restored and runs perfect, They were built to last life times back then, You can tell they had no idea there technology would be replaced so fast. Just keep em lubed 

EMP proof! I dont know this for sure but looking at the massive brass coil and magnet I cant imagine anything affecting the ignition. Its all mechanical.

Muti fuel. gas, alcohol, diesel, kerosene, moonshine, pretty much anything that will burn. 

thoughts opinions?


----------

